# Finally getting garden skinks



## hornet (Dec 22, 2007)

Well after years of searcing i am finally getting a group of garden skinks, 6 hatchies should be ready for me in a few weeks time, i cant wait


----------



## WombleHerp (Dec 22, 2007)

WHERE FROM? thats mad! ^_^

congrats!!


Nat


----------



## Ryan93 (Dec 22, 2007)

congrats years of waiting has finally paid off for you


----------



## finny (Dec 23, 2007)

nice work on finding some hope they are wonderful


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Dec 23, 2007)

What are they worth? 
Yes, you see them everywhere, but it's not often you see them 4 sale.(if you don't mind me asking?)


----------



## bylo (Dec 23, 2007)

hornet said:


> Well after years of searcing i am finally getting a group of garden skinks, 6 hatchies should be ready for me in a few weeks time, i cant wait


:shock: What, you don’t even need a license to keep a garden skink and there every ware.

Correct me if I am wrong?

And are even used as a feed source by many, not that I agree .
but well done and exciting times to come with your new bubs


----------



## hornet (Dec 23, 2007)

a licence is needed but they are on the feeder species list so you can collect them for feeding purposes


----------



## zulu (Dec 24, 2007)

*re Finally*

That makes sense that you can feed them off in qld but you need a license to keep one,its all over the top with allot of these extremely abundant reptiles IMO .


----------



## chickenman (Dec 24, 2007)

thats pretty cool... do they cost much?


----------



## Luke1 (Dec 24, 2007)

there mad, altho i was given eggs from someones garden, a long time of waiting has paid off and they are all starting to hatch, let me warn you there TINY  its great watching them go into the leaf litter ......:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:...LOL

have fun, who you getting them from and where?


----------



## Armand (Dec 24, 2007)

nice.. do you have any pics of it?


----------



## youcantryreachingme (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm interested in keeping some of these - and similar (ie small) - skinks too. Can you advise where they came from and how much they cost? I'm in Sydney, NSW.


----------



## dailyskin (Jan 8, 2008)

Can I ask something, without meaning to be rude at all, I promise, I am just curious!!!

What is the attraction with keeping garden skinks? I know they are fun to catch as kids, but what about them makes you want to keep them? I would have thought that other species would be more appealing? Please, I'm intertested to hear what makes them cool lol!


----------



## WombleHerp (Jan 8, 2008)

i want some on licence, because they are soo cool  its a mini lizard! whats not appealing about them! lol i agree it does seem weird coz they are everywhere, but imagine keeping one or a few  that would be awesome


----------



## hornet (Jan 8, 2008)

dailyskin said:


> Can I ask something, without meaning to be rude at all, I promise, I am just curious!!!
> 
> What is the attraction with keeping garden skinks? I know they are fun to catch as kids, but what about them makes you want to keep them? I would have thought that other species would be more appealing? Please, I'm intertested to hear what makes them cool lol!



For me i'm into most small skinks, geckos and dragons. They are so interesting to watch, in the garden they are always running around and chasing eachother, squabbling over food, so fun to watch.


----------



## herpie boy (Jan 8, 2008)

is it legal to feed em off now.........


----------



## jessb (Jan 8, 2008)

So if you catch a couple in the garden, you can't technically throw them in a tub, breed them and keep them as pets?


----------



## hornet (Jan 8, 2008)

in some states they are legal to be used as feeders but unless your keeping a species that only feeds on lizards, you cant get it onto anything else and cant get AHG's then i would not be feeding off native lizards.


----------



## hornet (Jan 8, 2008)

jessb said:


> So if you catch a couple in the garden, you can't technically throw them in a tub, breed them and keep them as pets?



nope, thats the same as catching a few woma's or any other herp, all protected. Altho some states allow skinks to be used as feeders.


----------



## dailyskin (Jan 8, 2008)

hornet said:


> For me i'm into most small skinks, geckos and dragons. They are so interesting to watch, in the garden they are always running around and chasing eachother, squabbling over food, so fun to watch.


 
Ahh so like an ant farm or something, on a waaaay bigger and cooler scale... Can/do you handle them much??


----------



## hornet (Jan 8, 2008)

I dont have mine yet, they have hatched and will pick them up in a couple of weeks but they are not really for handling being so small. Only time you should is when moving them.


----------



## jessb (Jan 8, 2008)

hornet said:


> nope, thats the same as catching a few woma's or any other herp, all protected. Altho some states allow skinks to be used as feeders.


 
Makes sense I guess - just because they are small and reeeeally prolific, shouldn't change a blanket law on keeping native reptiles...


----------

